

Role Oriented Programming - zby
http://use.perl.org/~Ovid/journal/38662

======
cos
I see things like this coming up in the literature from time to time, since
the mid-90s or so when OO started becoming all the rage.

Even back then, though, I could never convince myself that it was a good
model, until Perl5 came along and I started using objects _without_
inheritance. Perl5 allowed inheritance, but it made has-a relationships just
as easy and convenient to use as is-a relationships, and didn't push the is-a
(inheritance) ideology at me, so I didn't bother because _it wasn't useful_ as
far as I could see.

I'm still convinced that the disadvantages of is-a OO (using a lot of
inheritance) far outweigh the advantages, and that it is a misguided model for
programming. has-a (containers without inheritance), on the other hand, is
comfortable for me.

